# Portal für Age of Conan



## Bêrserker29 (1. Mai 2008)

Mich würde es mal interessieren ob ihr ein portal für aoc plant bin sicher nicht der einzige der sich dafür interessiert danke im vorraus

mfg Bersi


----------



## DjunGen (3. Mai 2008)

Du bist nicht der einzige den das interessiert. Aber wenn du hier mal im Forum stöberst, fällt Dir auf das jegliche Beiträge zu diesem Thema geschlossen wurden sind.

Buffed ist halt ein WoW Fanboy. WoW hier WoW da, aber andere großartigen MMO´s bekommen nichtmal halbsoviel Interesse zugestanden.
Ich sag nur WAR Portal MUHAHAHAHA!!! Das Spiel kommt ende des Jahres raus und ist deutlich schlechter als AoC.


----------



## Tikume (3. Mai 2008)

Du scheinst ja der Profi zu sein wenn es um Fanboys geht nach deinen Aussagen her zu urteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist halt so dass es kaum möglich ist für jedes MMO ein Portal hier zu machen. Und was würde bitte Aoc z.B. mehr Berechtigung geben als ein absoluter Klassiker wie Ultima Online? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am Ende muss eben eine Auswahl getroffen werden, ist im Prinzip eigentlich einfach zu verstehen.


----------



## DjunGen (3. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und was würde bitte Aoc z.B. mehr Berechtigung geben als ein absoluter Klassiker wie Ultima Online?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



AoC ist aktuell. Im Moment der Focus des Mainstream Spielers, der nach alternativen MMO´s sucht. AoC ist Hit Verdächtig. AoC liegt im Moment im Interesse der Allgemeinheit, was für hohe Spielerzahlen sorgen wird. Und zu guter letzt, AoC kommt in 3 Wochen raus.
All das sind Punkte die AoC in meinen Augen für ein eigenes Portal qualifizieren.
Ich möchte hier auch nicht die Qualität von Ultima Online in Frage stellen. Aber Spielerzahlen rechtfertigen ein Portal, egal ob das MMO gut oder schlecht ist.

Aber danke an Buffed, dass Ihr dazu stellung nehmt.

Edit: Was qualifiziert den WAR mehr als AoC für ein eigenes Portal? Sicher nicht das Erscheinungsdatum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (3. Mai 2008)

Ich bin nicht buffed, vielleicht solltest Du genauer hinschauen. Und wenn Du dich an der Aktualität aufhängst: Warum sollte man Age of Conan nehmen anstelle von Aion, Spellborn, Mythos, Darkfall Online, etc. ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjunGen (3. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und wenn Du dich an der Aktualität aufhängst: Warum sollte man Age of Conan nehmen anstelle von Aion, Spellborn, Mythos, Darkfall Online, etc. ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meinst du die Frage echt ernst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie wäre es damit, dass AoC bereits zu 100% existiert? Wenn ich dir 3 gefakte Screens von meinem privaten MMO schicke, mit nem lustigen Adope Premiere Filmchen und ner liste der Sachen, die ich "irgendwann" mal einbauen will, stellst du mich auf eine Stufe mit AoC? Ich bekomme dabei Kopfschmerzen, dass du das wirklich ernst meinst.

EDIT: Ich finde auch das das Warhammer Portal völlig fehl am Platz ist. War ist einfach noch unfertig, wozu ein Portal, wenn es bis ende des Jahres eh keiner spielen kann? AoC spiele ich in 3 Wochen genüßlich...


----------



## Tikume (3. Mai 2008)

Die anderen existieren genauso. Released ist im übrigen keines davon (auch Age of Conan nicht).


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2008)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Meinst du die Frage echt ernst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


es ist zwar richtig das aoc bald erscheint, aber hast du dir mal das eine unterforum von aoc hier angesehen? da steppt nicht gerade der bär. dazu kommt das buffed eine community für jedermann darstellt und da aoc ab 18 erst freigegeben ist, ist es halt nicht für jedermann.


----------



## teroa (5. Mai 2008)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Du bist nicht der einzige den das interessiert. Aber wenn du hier mal im Forum stöberst, fällt Dir auf das jegliche Beiträge zu diesem Thema geschlossen wurden sind.
> 
> Buffed ist halt ein WoW Fanboy. WoW hier WoW da, aber andere großartigen MMO´s bekommen nichtmal halbsoviel Interesse zugestanden.
> Ich sag nur WAR Portal MUHAHAHAHA!!! Das Spiel kommt ende des Jahres raus und ist deutlich schlechter als AoC.




aber sowas von buffed =wow Fanboysite


----------



## Viivelas (5. Mai 2008)

Ich kann mir gut vostellen da AoC wegen der Altersbeschrämkung keine eigenes Portal bekommt.
Wenn man über etwas berichten und informieren will dann auch über alles und nicht wegen 18+ Informationen ausfiltern muss.


----------



## Bêrserker29 (5. Mai 2008)

naja das spiel ist ab 18 aber infos dazu sind nicht ab 18 sie müssen in ihre berichte keine gewaltszenen mach nur ein portal machen damit alle infos übersichtlicher werden, da hat es gar nichts mit +18 zu tun


----------



## Viivelas (6. Mai 2008)

Was trotzdem bedeutet das sie nicht alles zeigen dürfen, eine lückenlose Information ist daher nicht möglich.
An was es wirklich liegt weis aber nur buffed selber.


----------



## Heinrich Lenhardt - Fanclub (6. Mai 2008)

Das Problem ist eher, dass man z.b. bei WAR an einen viel früheren Release geglaubt hatte und eigenltich die Item DB viel früher launchen wollte. Nun dümpelt die Unterseite ohne das bekannte Haupt-Feature von Buffed.de "rumdümpelt". Bei Herr der Ringe Online konnte man auch nicht die gleiche Datenbank umsetzen. Nun ist man bei AoC sicher vorsichtiger, evtl kommt ja noch was.


----------



## Kerindor (7. Mai 2008)

Warum warum...

Sagen wir wie es ist. buffed ist eine Website von Computec und die Mitarbeiter hier arbeiten auch nicht für lau.
Daher muss man halt seine Site auch nach einer großen Zielgruppe hin ausrichten. Davon ist WoW unbestreitbar die größte. Das hat nichts mit Fanboy zu tun.
Als nächstes kommt dann halt Lotro und GW. War hat auch eine große Fanbasis zu erwarten. AoC hingegen hat als Ü18 Spiel schon eine wesentlich geringere Community zu erwarten. 
Dazu kommen dann die hier in DE üblichen (nicht zu unterschätzenden) Probleme mit Ü18 Websites usw., was dazu führt das sich AoC bezüglich Aufwand und zu erwartenden Usern sich möglicherweise einfach nicht rechnet. 
buffed muss Umsatz generieren, so einfach ist das.


----------



## DjunGen (7. Mai 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Warum warum...
> 
> War hat auch eine große Fanbasis zu erwarten. AoC hingegen hat als Ü18 Spiel schon eine wesentlich geringere Community zu erwarten.
> Dazu kommen dann die hier in DE üblichen (nicht zu unterschätzenden) Probleme mit Ü18 Websites usw., was dazu führt das sich AoC bezüglich Aufwand und zu erwartenden Usern sich möglicherweise einfach nicht rechnet.



Totaler Bullshit. Die AoC Community ist weit weit größer als die derzeitige WAR Community. Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "Kuck ma wie leer die AoC Sektion bei Buffed ist" Müll. Bei so ner Minisektion findest du auch kaum Anhänger.
Schau mal nach was im offiziellen AoC Forum oder bei Gamona los ist. Das Forum explodiert gerade vorm Release!
Und dein Über 18 Problem gequatschen ist ebenfalls nicht korrekt. GERADE wegen dem über 18 ist das Spiel für viele Interessant. 12 Jährige schauen sowieso nicht ins Forum (die meisten zumin.)


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2008)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Totaler Bullshit. Die AoC Community ist weit weit größer als die derzeitige WAR Community. Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "Kuck ma wie leer die AoC Sektion bei Buffed ist" Müll. Bei so ner Minisektion findest du auch kaum Anhänger.
> Schau mal nach was im offiziellen AoC Forum oder bei Gamona los ist. Das Forum explodiert gerade vorm Release!
> Und dein Über 18 Problem gequatschen ist ebenfalls nicht korrekt. GERADE wegen dem über 18 ist das Spiel für viele Interessant. 12 Jährige schauen sowieso nicht ins Forum (die meisten zumin.)


hast du fakten , dass du ssagen kannst das AOC eine * weit weit * größere community hat? und funcom hat selbst gesagt das sie mit dem harten setting viele spieler ausschließen was auch ein wirtschaftlicher aspekt ist. das eine berichterstattung bei einem ü18 spiel schwierig ist, dürfte doch wohl klar sein. nimm als beispiel die gamestar. die darf manche spiele nur in ihrer ab 18 versiond es heftes zeigen(geschweige denn dürfen sie in ihren vids auf leute schießen), dafür brauchen sie eine extra auflage die aber auch nur abonnenten bekommend a man dort weiß wer achtzehn ist und wer nicht (zummindest auf dem papier).


----------



## Mikokami (7. Mai 2008)

Ich kann auf vieles verzichten, besonders auf eine AoC buffed.de Untersektion.

Wenn ich schon an Instanzen/Raid-Guides für AoC, Itemdatenbanken etc.pp. denke wird mir ganz schlecht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Früher mussten die Leute alles selbst herausfinden, und mal nett Nachfragen oder um Hilfe bitten was das Spielen viel interessanter und sozialer gemacht hat, das waren noch Zeiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

